# Minecraft Plugin mit Itemstack kreierte Items weiterverwenden



## Plug-inMacher (31. Jan 2021)

Hallo ich habe mit eclipse ein Item gemacht ich möchte nun dieses item benutzen um ein anderes daraus zu machen leider hat bei mir nichts funktioniert und ich habe hierzu auch keine Fragen im Internet gefünden deswegen mache ich diesen Post und bitte dringlichst um Hilfe


----------



## Plug-inMacher (31. Jan 2021)

Hallo ich habe ein Plugin gemacht welches per ItemStack ein neues crafing recipe und ein neues Item dieses möchte ich nun weiter verkraften aber ich weiß nicht wie ich das mache ich bitte um Hilfe


----------



## ImmerDieseKinder (31. Jan 2021)

Hallo, kann man Minecraft irgendwie kostenlos mal ausprobieren? Und bitte erstelle nur ein Thema.


----------

